# Starting to see some discounts on the M5 and M6



## JimS (May 7, 2017)

B&H Photo and Adorama are both offering:

- $280 off the M5 & 18-150mm kit ($1,199 down from $1,479) 
- $50 off the M5 body only and M5 & 15-45mm kit.
https://www.adorama.com/icam5k1.html
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1281376-REG/canon_1279c021aa_eos_m5_mirrorless_digital.html

- $180 off the M6 & 18-150mm kit ($1,099 down from $1,279)
https://www.adorama.com/icam6bk1.html
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1318783-REG/canon_1725c021_eos_m6_mirrorless_camera.html


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 7, 2017)

There were discounts for both even before they shipped. Many companies have a employee discount deal, mine was offering over 20% off the M5 and M6 in April.

Then, after May 1, the price jumped back up so its now $1095 for the M5/18-150 kit. with similar discounts for all models of cameras and lenses. Even the big white lenses are discounted, but only about 5%.

If your company or organization has a employee discount plan, check it out. Ours is run by Beneplace, but the Canon deal may not apply to everyone.


----------



## Rockskipper (May 7, 2017)

The Canon store has similar discounts.


----------

